# help id these please



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

[/url] 

[url=http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2znmzwx&amp;s=5][img][/url] 

anyone know these i think its black trumpet and yellowfoot but im guessing any help would be great [url=http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=x10olk&amp;s=5][img][/url]


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

i have come to believe the gold mushroom in the top post is a false chant 

i believe this find today is the real deal


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

those are the smooth chanterelle http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantharellus_lateritius


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Once again Im seeing no pics.Sorry.I see the link to the smooth chant.


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

hmm


----------

